# Topics > Entities > Societies >  iHLS Israel Homeland Security, Israel

## Airicist

Website - i-hls.com

youtube.com/israelhls

facebook.com/israelhls

twitter.com/iHLS1

linkedin.com/groups/5176448

Projects:

AUS&R Conference – Autonomous Unmanned Systems & Robotics 




> The iHLS.com aim is to be a home for Israel’s homeland security community,
> where they can find up-to-date and developing news in the security and defense
> world, whether they are policy issues, cyber warfare, technology or military
> and strategic affairs.
> 
> Homeland security is a global and trending issue. As countries are facing HLS
> threats like never before, iHLS.com provides a locality to the HLS community
> to exchange information relevant within the arena.
> 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

iHLS Interview - Unmanned Marine Systems , Rafael

Published on May 19, 2015




> Interview With Dr. Noam Brook , Product Line Manager .
> Unmanned Marine Systems (USV) at RAFAEL Advanced Defense Systems
> 
> The operational status of Protector, Rafael's unmanned marine platform
> The advantages of using unmanned platforms for offshore defense
> The logistical advantages of unmanned marine platforms

----------


## Airicist

iHLS TV Special Edition FUTURE COMBAT

Published on Jul 1, 2015




> Different divisions of the U.S. armed forces, as well as other government agencies such as Darpa, are all working on developing high-tech armor that will help not only provide soldiers with full-body ballistic protection, but will also give them superhuman-like capabilities.

----------


## Airicist

Rafael's Iron Dome intercepts UAV

Published on Jul 13, 2015

----------

